# Busco Beach St. Patty's weekend



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Got a big group going out to Busco Beach for a St. Patty's weekend ride/party if anyone near eastern NC is interested...we always have a blast and am interested to see what changes the new owner is going to make to the place.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would if I was single bud.lol But I got a WIFE and kids so that wouldn't fly with her.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its a great time...even with families!!! Kev, you should bring your wife out there again, so she can pull you out when you get stuck...AGAIN! I'll be there, with my broken plastics, and crazy tire


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

See, wives come in handy, saved my *** on one occasion out there.....all kinds of stuck in a big ol rut!! ****** thing about SRA, diff bottoms out and tires ain't touching.....pretty much f'ed. We usually bring the kids out with us but we've made arrangements for a grown up, irresponsible weekend AAARRTYY:


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ill be there! Got a big group coming with me too


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

A buddy and me are heading up Thursday after work to set up the camper and get everything ready, and ride a bit Thursday night and drink a few "beverages". My wife and the rest of the group are coming up Friday afternoon. You guys tent camp or have a camper?


----------

